# Rod and Reel values



## slick (Apr 3, 2015)

I have some rods and reels that I would like to find out if they have any value. A few websites suggest looking on ebay because they don't want to be bothered.
I have a few that I am unable to find. 
I would appreciate any and all information as to where to look, books or names of people that may be able to help me.

Thanks


----------



## Johnny (Apr 5, 2015)

E-Bay


BUT - just because they are asking a $100 for an item does not 
mean it is WORTH a $100.
STAY AWAY - FAR AWAY from pawn shops !!!


If you want true information, it is always a good idea to post PHOTOS with your questions.


----------



## slick (Apr 5, 2015)

Tried that. No help on there.


----------



## muzikman (Apr 5, 2015)

Give us some makes, models, numbers, etc.... so we can try to help you out.

Post some pics as well.


----------



## slick (Apr 5, 2015)

I am away from home right now. I can't take pics.
The rod is a Johnny Walker 1 U.S. patent 609504.
It's a 2 piece rod 67" long. Baitcaster. The ferrule is crimped, non-magnetic and silver in color. No green corrosion.
It has 2 eyes plus the tip. The wire is wrapped around the rod with 2 loops for the eye. No thread, no adhesive. The tip is a crimped on sleeve with the eye "legs" crimped in the sleeve.
It has to be a light action because it is whippy.
There are no other markings on it.


I never saw anything like this before. Curious what it's worth and if it is my "Retirement" 
I highly doubt it is.

If it is worth something or a rarity and collectable it needs to be someplace other than my closet.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 5, 2015)

fly rod ? spinning ? bait caster ? salt water ?

maybe on your next trip to Bass Pro, take it with you.
Believe it or not, "some" of those guys actually know stuff about fishing.


----------



## slick (Apr 5, 2015)

It's a 2 piece rod 67" long. Baitcaster. The ferrule is crimped, non-magnetic and silver in color. No green corrosion.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## muzikman (Apr 5, 2015)

Seen and heard quite a few questions thru the years regarding Johnny Walkers.
Although I have never seen one personally, friends of mine have.
They were made in Detroit in the '60s and '70s, then started to import from Haiti.

MOST are available for purchase in the $15 to $25 range; however, they are on the "potentially valuable" list.

Can't tell you much from there.
Maybe someone else can.


----------

